# Emoticons on handheld



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

On my android I do not have the option to scroll down to the emoticons lower then the top 2 rows.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Jun 29, 2016)

Ever thought about Apple?(bottom row smiley)

Seriously, I just scroll normally inside the box of emoticons, but it does matter where I place my finger to scroll... Has to be inside the box of emoticons.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

I had the iPhone 4 a long time. When it was time to upgrade it ( partially because I broke the screen and it was cutting my fingers) the iPhone option was the 6. I had seen enough videos of how easy they break to not go that path. So I talked to Verizon and they gave me the note 5 for free and lowered our bill. My wife is actually a new York family jew so there was no arguing with her about it. Had I known then the Droid would limit my ability to scroll through emoticons because of @Kevin inability to have a fully functional site for the lesser brands, I may have launched an argument with her... on second thought, prolly not. I choose my battles with her... to be honest, I usually choose not to battle with her, she cooks for me and controls the poke... ;-)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2016)

What are you using for a browser? If it's the stock ap, there's the problem. Try switching to boat browser. It's free. It has various addons and is customizable. I spent quite a bit of time to research this, Since I was a mod on a couple of sites, I needed the ability to use my phone the same as my pc....and boat browser is pretty darn close....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2016)

Also as a side note....I don't use the stock keyboard either. Smart keyboard pro. You can shrink the size of it to see more of the text box as you type.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

I use chrome now. I'll download boat and see if that does it. I just figured out this keyboard so that'll be the last resort. Thanks nerd.

(Insert emoticon of peaking from behind couch here because it's on the bottom line)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2016)

I use chrome on my tablet. It lets me copy and paste where as the others do not. But boat lets me do it on the phone. Weird..

: sofa :


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2016)

: sarcastic : 

It's my go to smiley....next to the sofa...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2016)

At the very bottom....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2016)

There is also this page, if you wanted to bookmark it or something.....

http://woodbarter.com/help/smilies 

That lists all of em


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

(Insert emoticon flipping the bird here) I don't actually remember seeing one but there should be...

Do you think it's the keyboard? Or am I having an I D 10 T fault?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2016)

What board style are you using?
Bottom left hand corner of every page....
I'm using WBv2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

It's still dark and I can't see which hand makes the "L" but I don't see where it gives me board style on this page...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2016)

Bottom left corner of page.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

I'll try again later. I may have upset the Hawaiian gods who have cursed my keyboard...

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2016)

did it work?
If it's not showing up on the phone in this topic, you may need to go to the main page, and scroll to the bottom. Then click on it to change the style to wbv2....the banner goes away also with that version, which is good for people who want to see more of the screen....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I'll try again later. I may have upset the Hawaiian gods who have cursed my keyboard...
> 
> View attachment 107685


Hold on...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2016)

Click on where it says woodbarter.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

I am using wbv2 keyboard.

Now... thank you smart guy...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

I publicly admit that @ripjack13 knew how to fix the issue I was having and I was difficult in the process. All hail ripjack. HIP HIP HOORAY HIP HIP whatever you get the point. right next to on the bottom row.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2016)

does it work with the stock browser? 

which browser do you prefer? chrome or boat?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm on chrome, haven't tried boat since this works. I will later are let you know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2016)

right on....no rush. 

8:15 AM...did you have breakfast yet?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> right on....no rush.
> 
> 8:15 AM...did you have breakfast yet?



No, not yet thank you for your concern though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2016)

Hey Don can I help with anything? I'm not too late to help am I?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2016)

I downloaded dolphin but don't like it so far ... no quick reply box and has a menu at the bottom that's like @Brink ..... it's a nuicanse and it won't go away.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

Thank you Kevin, Rip took care of it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I downloaded dolphin but don't like it so far ... no quick reply box and has a menu at the bottom that's like @Brink ..... it's a nuicanse and it won't go away.



Try boat browser....But I'm not sure it's available for iphone....worth a look though.


----------



## Brink (Jun 29, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I had the iPhone 4 a long time. When it was time to upgrade it ( partially because I broke the screen and it was cutting my fingers) the iPhone option was the 6. I had seen enough videos of how easy they break to not go that path. So I talked to Verizon and they gave me the note 5 for free and lowered our bill. My wife is actually a new York family jew so there was no arguing with her about it. Had I known then the Droid would limit my ability to scroll through emoticons because of @Kevin inability to have a fully functional site for the lesser brands, I may have launched an argument with her... on second thought, prolly not. I choose my battles with her... to be honest, I usually choose not to battle with her, she cooks for me and controls the poke... ;-)



Where in NY?



Kevin said:


> Hey Don can I help with anything? I'm not too late to help am I?



"I can't post pics from my iPad" Brink says
"Get rid of the phone and buy a PC" says @Kevin 
That made Brink very mad



Kevin said:


> I downloaded dolphin but don't like it so far ... no quick reply box and has a menu at the bottom that's like @Brink ..... it's a nuicanse and it won't go away.



If @Kevin paid the dolphin like he promised Brink, would it go away?
Now Brink very very mad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2016)

The Czech is in the male.......


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

@Kevin I think you made Mongo mad...

@Brink- Her mothers name was Dalek, not sure about the exact location but her grandfather made shoe inserts.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2016)

Kevin said:


> The Czech is in the male.......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Kevin I think you made Mongo mad...



Stays mad at me constantly. No way I will ever agree to meet him F2F he will shred my face. Have you ever seen how vicious monkeys can get when they're pissed? This is him when he found out I am not really ever planning on giving him any go-away bananas . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Stays mad at me constantly. No way I will ever agree to meet him F2F he will shred my face. Have you ever seen how vicious monkeys can get when they're pissed? This is him when he found out I am not really ever planning on giving him any go-away bananas . . . .


That's about how I pictured him. Relaxed on "The Planet of the Brinks"


----------



## Brink (Jun 29, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Stays mad at me constantly. No way I will ever agree to meet him F2F he will shred my face. Have you ever seen how vicious monkeys can get when they're pissed? This is him when he found out I am not really ever planning on giving him any go-away bananas . . . .



YOU challenged ME to a game of one on one.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

Brink said:


> YOU challenged ME to a game of one on one.
> 
> View attachment 107708


That is adorable, you put on the dress the woman in your avatar had on.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2016)

I've been practicing a couple of minutes per week. I'm getting pretty good again you might better think twice. One leprechaun is worth a barrel of monkeys ....


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That is adorable, you put on the dress the woman in your avatar had on.



The woman is him. He's a changeling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

This is getting good...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 29, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

And in the Lace corner fighting out of Putnam NY weighing in at 47 pounds it the lovely Brink rink ink nk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2016)

Hey Don we do what's called a "Ban Test" occasionally just to make sure it still works. Usually it's with members that are new and love the site but are willing to sacrifice themselves for the good of the community. The last time we tried it was with the monkey but he reneged. We're looking for an honest person this time are you game?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Hey Don we do what's called a "Ban Test" occasionally just to make sure it still works. Usually it's with members that are new and love the site but are willing to sacrifice themselves for the good of the community. The last time we tried it was with the monkey but he reneged. We're looking for an honest person this time are you game?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 29, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Hey Don we do what's called a "Ban Test" occasionally just to make sure it still works. Usually it's with members that are new and love the site but are willing to sacrifice themselves for the good of the community. The last time we tried it was with the monkey but he reneged. We're looking for an honest person this time are you game?



Ban test? 
I thought you wanted to ban animal testing, and I'm still under contract with proctor and gamble.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

So in typical fashion, I started to wonder, "How did this thread start out only to digress to the point it is in now?" So I went to page 1 to se what Shmuck had totally lost control of their real needs in the higher learning that was promised in the brochure before joining the forum. Needless to say I was a bit hasty with my pity for the poor sap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

Brink said:


> Ban test?
> I thought you wanted to ban animal testing, and I'm still under contract with proctor and gamble.


Yeah... Brink, I think if you send them the before and after pictures they will allow you to break contract. If for no other reason than to prevent a law suit.... You should call, I mean like now brother...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

Now if you will excuse me, I must go provide free Mai Tai's to about 50 people for the next hour. I am sure by the time I am finished you girls will be asleep so TTFN.


----------



## Brink (Jun 29, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> So in typical fashion, I started to wonder, "How did this thread start out only to digress to the point it is in now?" So I went to page 1 to se what Shmuck had totally lost control of their real needs in the higher learning that was promised in the brochure before joining the forum. Needless to say I was a bit hasty with my pity for the poor sap.





Don Ratcliff said:


> HijackThis, please hijack


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

Touche


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> So in typical fashion, I started to wonder, "How did this thread start out only to digress to the point it is in now?" So I went to page 1 to se what Shmuck had totally lost control of their real needs in the higher learning that was promised in the brochure before joining the forum. Needless to say I was a bit hasty with my pity for the poor sap.



This isn't going to help you. You will eventually be banned...sooner rather than later.



Don Ratcliff said:


> Yeah... Brink, I think if you send them the before and after pictures they will allow you to break contract. If for no other reason than to prevent a law suit.... You should call, I mean like now brother...



This isn't going to help you. You will eventually be banned...sooner rather than later.



Don Ratcliff said:


> Now if you will excuse me, I must go provide free Mai Tai's to about 50 people for the next hour. I am sure by the time I am finished you girls will be asleep so TTFN.



This isn't going to help you. You will eventually be banned...sooner rather than later.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

Kevin said:


> This isn't going to help you. You will eventually be banned...sooner rather than later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

